# "Camping" on your own land



## jbos333 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi. I am having trouble finding an answer on this. I was wondering if anyone knows for sure what period of time would be considered "camping" and would be legal on my own land? I searched but could not find a definite answer. And I tried specifically searching for New York State laws but came up with nothing.

I am going to be building a small home eventually, pay as I go, and wanted to see about staying in my travel trailer hooked up to well and septic after those are in.

Well, thanks to anyone who can point me in the right direction!


----------



## jacqueg (Feb 21, 2010)

Most likely, there is no state law governing this.

Call your local building permit agency, and ask. Don't share your name, but know what your zoning is. Just ask as a hypothetical. If they won't tell you, hang up, and try calling a building contractor.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Check with the local zoning officials. There won't be a state law to cover it. Here you are not allowed to even take a nap in a camper unless it's parked in an approved rv facility. But there are counties (and even townships, depends on the part of Ohio) where you can live in a camper and use an outhouse and there are no zoning regs against it.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

If it is your own land then why would you ask permission to do as you like?


----------



## jacqueg (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, if you're living where your neighbors can see you, and they are motivated to turn you in, fines and possibly eviction can result.

Voice of experience here...Maybe the risks are worth it to you, but they were not worth it to me.


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

Unless its changed in Michigan you had to file for a hardship permit and then you could live on your land for 1 year in a trailer. Just a thought stop by a trailer park and ask they might be able to point you in the right direction. Best of luck


----------



## jbos333 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! My neighbors wouldn't be able to see UNLESS they are on my land, probably about 300 ft or so. But the place is on a dead end town road, and it's the next to last one before the end. So, I would be seen going back and forth by busybodies.

Good idea on calling campgrounds/RV places. I will try some in the A.M.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

to my knowldge you can camp on your own land as long as you want, its camping on others land or parks that there is a time limit, this is due to the adverse posession laws that let you claim land you live on for so long.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

In my locality, you may 'camp' on your own land for no more than 14 consecutive days. Unless a neighbor complains, I don't think they are too strict about enforcing the rule though.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

In one sense if your place is in an area with zoning carp-ola then your in the wrong area.
Your land . . . .do what you want

permits are nothing but extortion
money for a piece of paper.................BS

Read very carefully and you might get the idea that I'm a big fan against """permits"""


----------



## jbos333 (Aug 17, 2008)

My place is zoned "Agriculture/Forestry" but I'm not sure if that means anything as far as any camping rules. As far as I know, I still need septic permit, building permit, etc. And I have to build a "house" AT LEAST 800 square feet of "conditioned" living space i.e. porches don't count.

Hmmmmm maybe I should check for loopholes.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Don't Ask, Don't Tell.

If you're going to go guerilla (no asking the state for permission slips "please, master, may I?") make sure you have enough land to have a good 'screen' [build far off the road]. If you get any kind of utilities hooked up, your presence will be known.

You should be able to do pretty much anything you want, as long as you don't let anyone know about your plans... however, this would mean not becoming part of the community, which really isn't wise.


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

Here in California (stanislaus county to be exact) you can live in your RV if it is "road ready" (as in has tags or current license or whatever it takes to make it legal to be pulled on or driven on the road) and just keep it road ready and you can live on your land for up to 180 days (6 months) at a time. so you can technically drive around the block and go back or park it the other direction or something, or just stay put until some county person comes and tells you they KNOW for a fact that you've been there over 6 months, and then you can drive off and come back next day or something I guess. never done it, but according to the codes I read, thats the sum of it. oh, and you cannot have any permanent structure attached to the RV, but most people dont anyway, so I dont think thats a big deal. You CAN hook up to utilities you just have to be road ready from what I understand (as in, able to pick up and go on the road at anytime if wanted/needed).


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

texican said:


> Don't Ask, Don't Tell.
> 
> If you're going to go guerilla (no asking the state for permission slips "please, master, may I?") make sure you have enough land to have a good 'screen' [build far off the road]. If you get any kind of utilities hooked up, your presence will be known.
> 
> You should be able to do pretty much anything you want, as long as you don't let anyone know about your plans... however, this would mean not becoming part of the community, which really isn't wise.


I'm going to agree with "Don't ask, don't tell". I live in rural NY. Myself, and my neighbors, we do what we want, within reason. I don't think the authorities care as long as no one complains. We are very respectful of each other.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

It has never occured to me to ask such a question. I figure once I bought it, I can camp as long as I like.

I suppose you could have a camper trailer that you are just using to store stuff in. Of course, someone would have to stand watch over it at night to make sure no one stole anything.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Our property is governed by covenants, and camping is permitted, but not permanent living in a camper. Health Department rules usually apply also, as a septic system is usually necessary. Check your deed to see if restrictive covenants apply and make an anonymous call to your Health Department.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

jbos333 said:


> My place is zoned "Agriculture/Forestry" but I'm not sure if that means anything as far as any camping rules. As far as I know, I still need septic permit, building permit, etc. And I have to build a "house" AT LEAST 800 square feet of "conditioned" living space i.e. porches don't count.
> 
> Hmmmmm maybe I should check for loopholes.


You didn't put your location in your postings so that could be a factor...

You could check your deed, etc. 

Our stipulations were no hog farm, no goats of a particular kind, no junk yards, no mobile homes. Living in a camper is permitted if its temporary. These things we knew when we purchased & we are ok w/'em. Keeps the area lookin' good.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I had to call the local zoning officer, and in my area you can camp as much as you like. As long as its on wheels it was fine. I would just ask if there are any rules about camping, wouldn't say you are planning on doing extended camping.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Last year we sold a parcel of land(land contract). the people that bought it wanted to "camp" on it. It became a huge fight with the township. Because it was still in our name, we had to be in the deal. The Township used every excuse they could find, wanted the chicken coop and the storage shed tore down, noone was allowed to stay over night. In the end we won and the buildings stayed (right to farm act.) and the people cannot spend the night. Do as Texican said and deal with the law later if you have to. We had a neighbor that was causing the trouble , because of an easement we granted them when we sold them our house adjoining the land. Otherwise I dought noone would even care.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, What MissyMoo said, should keep you covered. Wouldn't be a problem in my area in Missouri since I know of several people who live in their trailers year round, around and have no intentions of doing anything else. At least not in the immediate future. They will usually get around to building in 3 or 4 years.

Mainly just keep the license up to date, and air in the tires. If some busybody gives you trouble, pull it around the "Block" and park it in a different direction.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

palani said:


> If it is your own land then why would you ask permission to do as you like?


Because in some areas (such as where I live) extended camping is illegal and would get you fined, yes even on your own land. Not many have extra money to toss to the courts.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Our township...or maybe it's our county?....has an ordinance that says a camper (RV-type) cannot be lived in for more than 30 consecutive days. I don't know if that means that one can go on a one day vacation with the RV and then park it back on the same spot for another 30 days or what?


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Because in some areas (such as where I live) extended camping is illegal and would get you fined, yes even on your own land. Not many have extra money to toss to the courts.


If it is YOUR land do as you like. Just as long as you don't steal your neighbors daylight or remove support from his land or start draining water on adjoining land. In other words, don't do any injury and you are good to go.

As to whether such activities are profitable when it comes to court my guess is if you show up in court you have already lost. 

One idea to hold busy bodies at bay is provide sufficient notice to anyone coming on the property that makes it clear that there is a daily use fee for trespass. Then hold them to it. Avoid contract (such as zoning) but if you have already agreed to it then fulfill all commitments to the letter. If camping is prohibited then pitch a tent for shelter from the elements and call it something else. I would suggest the phrase "survival" as you have an unlimited right to survive.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> Our township...or maybe it's our county?....has an ordinance that says a camper (RV-type) cannot be lived in for more than 30 consecutive days. I don't know if that means that one can go on a one day vacation with the RV and then park it back on the same spot for another 30 days or what?


Townships, counties and metros have the right to dictate what goes on upon THEIR land. They have less of a right to dictate what you do with private property.

However to be perfectly fair consider whether you have done anything to give the township/county the idea that they have any right to dictate to you on your own property. Registration of the land with the county is one action that comes to mind (along with entering onto the tax rolls) that would give the county some sort of legal ownership to your property leaving you with equitable right to use it as they see fit.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Being someone who lives in NYS, in a rural township, and has to deal with a zoning board it's best to check and stay above board - in other words follow the law(s).
I had some cement work to be done and called the zoning board (codes officer) for some questions that came up. He said no reason for a permit for what I had in mind. He in turn stopped by to "shoot the breeze" while the work was being done. Nothing about the work was mentioned and nothing came of his "visit".
In turn, a fellow down the road decided to put in a new septic system. He decided that permits and such weren't right nor needed. Well, he was in the process of back-filling over the leach field when the codes officer happened to stop by and tell him of all that was wrong with what he had done starting by not getting any permits for the install....... From there he was informed that he had to "expose" the whole system for inspection and oh yea there were fines also involved. 
As to "camping" on your own land - in this township - as long as there are no permanent attachments of the camper to the ground; such as a water pipe, septic, electrical, etc and you do not "reside" there (get mail as an example) you're free to come and go as you please..........
Sooo, my suggestion would be to connect with the local codes (zoning) officer and stay within the law, specially if you plan on living there - it makes life a whole lot easier........


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

jbos333

Try this: http://www.generalcode.com/webcode2.html#newy If your govermental unit is on the New York State list, it may help. Otherwise, maybe one nearby will give you some clues. Looks like New York has a statewide building code which is administrated by each local governmental unit. You won't know how strict the enforcement is until you actually live there for awhile. It could be a 'good ole boy' system on one extreme, to a 'strictly by the book' operation administered by a contracted, professional agency in a remote town, on the other.

You can do what you want, but if it were me, I would stay away from either extreme; one, that of running up the flag of defiance, or, the other, trying to live too far under the radar. Either way has the potential of getting you into deep doodoo with the gov. authorities(who, by the way, will be your neighbors....). A defiant attitude will make them try to force you to go by the book, and flying too low will cause you to get cease and desist orders and lengthy delays and sessions with zoning board of appeals members(who will also be your neighbors....)

Most of the good people on this forum already have an established, so-called right to 'live as they see fit on their own property' by virtue of a deed or a certificate of occupancy--so I would discount some of the defiant attitudes for now until I have that right myself. In my opinion, I would make it my goal to get to that point, too, and then work toward making my property into the state of visibility that suits me...... and as quickly as possible. The gov. authorities(your neighbors) aren't dumb, by experience, they know that those who want to "wing it" will more than likely lose sight of the goal and end up living in a temporary situation for the rest of their life. And of course, sharing a lesser tax burden for the services offered by the government.

Most building codes are essentially the same. A mobile home or trailer(even a camper) can be located on a building site as long as it is definitely used for storage of materials and equipment only or used as a contractor's office. One could cheat and use a camper, but the catch is, that you have to get the inspector to come out at many intervals to do the phase inspections--he/she will take note....... and you will be found out(especially if you have hooked it up to the septic system)........ Also, that inspector has a right to come out at random times....(caught again).


Soooooo, what to do? Hmmmm, that's why I have always thought the _step van_ would be the good, middle solution. It's your _work vehicle_(just happens to have a bed and stove, fridge, toilet and shower? built inside) but you _use_ it each day to get to the work site, transport materials, get in out of the rain, etc, etc, meet the inspector, fix your lunch, clean up after messy jobs........well, so you stay there a few evenings when you've worked until after dark and are too tired to go to the state park campground(see the sticker on the windshield?)......after all, your goal is to get the danged house built, liveable, and inspected ASAP, isn't it?

And the electricity, well and septic go in first.....aha, your dump station, and your lighting in those evenings when you have worked past dark and were too tired to go to the state park campground.......(and air conditioner or heater and fridge)

Sound like a plan?

geo


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would have never thought to ask anyone before reading this thread about camping on my own land. If I wanted to camp on my land then I would probly just do it, I'm the one paying the property taxes so I figure as long as I'm not hurting anyone then it's no one's buisness what I'm doing.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

After reading this thread, I sometimes wonder if we really do own our own land?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Call your county. This would be a county issue, not a state one. I know that here, in our county, one cannot legally live in a camper while building a house.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Backfourty said:


> I would have never thought to ask anyone before reading this thread about camping on my own land.


The thread isn't really about camping on your own land, but about camping on your land for an extended period of time, in essence living there.


----------



## swollen tongue (Mar 9, 2006)

here in Gunnison county you can live in a camper on your own property while building your house and you can just plain camp for up to 30 days I believe without building, but you can't just move a self contained camper in and live it it forever............


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

Ijust put in a homemade septic tank from well tile for a couple thats moved their camper to their place. They are going by my policy of easier to get forgiveness than permission. They have a small deisel Genset and solar. They are also puttingin an 850 gallon wtar tank.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

jbos333 said:


> My place is zoned "Agriculture/Forestry" but I'm not sure if that means anything as far as any camping rules. As far as I know, I still need septic permit, building permit, etc. And I have to build a "house" AT LEAST 800 square feet of "conditioned" living space i.e. porches don't count.
> 
> Hmmmmm maybe I should check for loopholes.


Isn't it simpler to just ask what the rules are for your township before you break them?

Our rural township doesn't allow camping for extended periods of time. The township residents asked for this rule because of people "camping" on land they don't own (squatting) and problems with huge amounts of garbage left behind in abandoned campsites. If you were to set up long term camping here, it is very likely your neighbors would turn you in for breaking the rules 
I should not that other parts of the county have had problems with meth labs at campsites, but not in our township.

Our township does allow people to camp while building their house, but they need to have an active building permit and they can only "Camp" for up to 1 year. 

deb
in wi


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Joshie said:


> Call your county. This would be a county issue, not a state one.


Sorry in NYS you have to start with the most local; most of the time that is either village, city, or if rural the township zoning board(s). 
The county doesn't really know nor care about village/city/town rules/laws only because each most likely is different.
Therefore check with the "*most*" local - they will not only have their laws/rules that you have to adhere to but will also include any and all of the larger (county, state, etc) laws/rules......
Sorry but that's the way it is.......


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Win07_351 said:


> After reading this thread, I sometimes wonder if we really do own our own land?


I was wondering the same thing. 

I went the fly under the radar approach with my first patch of land. I bought 5 acres about 5 years ago and built me a small shack out of pallets. I built it in the back where it was somewhat hidden from view. I later moved in a mobile home a couple of months later. I never bothered to ask about permits and such. Nothing happened until I went to sell the place. 

The buyer asked the planning and zoning department about wetlands (I had done the same thing 3 years prior). Apparently between the time I had bought and then the DNR had decided almost the entire parcel was wetlands :badmood: 

I talked to the planning and zoning dept. head myself and he told me that the county was getting ready to send me a letter claiming I had to remove my trailer from the "wetlands" He also went on to tell me I needed a building permit and some sort of inspected waste disposal system. Since the land was in the process of being sold the guy let me slide (I removed the trailer and put it on my parents land far out of view). 

I never got mail there (had a fire number though) so that probably helped me fly under the radar as long as I did. Nothing was said about the shack. The next owner parked a good sized travel trailer and got a porta-john. I guess it is okay to park a trailer in wetlands as long as it is registered and has wheels still on it. 

If I were to do something similar in the future I would buy a bigger parcel of land in a less populated area and keep my "camp" hidden from view. I would also put in a gate or some sort of removable bridge. As far as I know folks from the planing and zoning department don't have the authority to trespass onto land to find violations (although the DNR does). The other idea I had was to find an old house to tear down and "move" it piece by piece to my property. In Wisconsin homes built before 1980 are exempt from building codes and inspections.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

I also live in New York state and totally agree with Michael. You have to check first with the local authorities. I started a thread similar to this a while back and because of the advice I got here I contacted them and was told that in the township we were searching you could not "camp" on your own land for more than 60 days consecutively. I also learned that it is different in every town so definitely check with them anonymously.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I try to never ask permission to use my land as I see fit. Some communities have a lot more rules than others. I understand that. Perhaps that is why I live in the country. There are a few rules here too, perhaps 10 times more than there were 25 years ago, or so. Most of the rules are for the purpose of collecting fees of some kind.

Long story short, I would not ask anybody for permission to camp out on my own land, and most likely would invite anyone who objected to leave. :run:


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

As long as it is your own land you might be able to get away with it indefinately..I definately would hide the camper from the road if I could..but being in NY you have snow removal to consider.

I would also use bales of hay to insulate around the bottom of the home, setting the ones near the front on plastic so they don't freeze to the ground in case you have to remove them to move the camper should problems arise..and use a lot of plastic and weatherstripping, as camper trailers aren't really as well insulated as homes are.

you might even use some square hay bales to make up a mudroom area outside the door to protect the entry from cold blasts of wind..and maybe use it as a suntrap if you can face the opening south to give you a welcome out of door area in the warmer days...so you can get out of the cramped quarters.

If you can come up with a greenhouse type shelter over the door it would also be very helpful to warm the air going in the house when the door opens and maybe give you a place to get out and garden in fall and spring..and a BBQ outside would be nice on nicer days to cook outside too.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

Funny here in PA they gave me a permit to build my log cabin as a hunting camp so I didn't have to build to code or pass inspections and specifically said here it's legal to camp 365 days a year. Now that's a "it's your place do what you want" kind of attitude I can live with.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

roachhill said:


> Funny here in PA they gave me a permit to build my log cabin as a hunting camp so I didn't have to build to code or pass inspections and specifically said here it's legal to camp 365 days a year. Now that's a "it's your place do what you want" kind of attitude I can live with.


Sort of reminds me of a story I heard a while back of someone in Idaho or Wyoming who got a permit to cut firewood in a national forest. When they got to checking on him they found he had built a cabin where he was supposed to be cutting firewood.

His response when cornered was that the Forest Service had not specified how the firewood was to be stacked.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

If you live where you have to pay property taxes, even small ones, you really DON'T own your own land, the state owns it (by state I mean governmental entity). 

And, to be honest, even in those parts of Alaska where there are no property taxes, there are now some regulations on what you can do with your own property, so you actually don't OWN your land in those places, either. (Those regulations mostly have to do with septic systems to keep the ground water pure, which is sensible, however, in much of the Interior of Alaska regular septic systems will freeze up in the winter, so you still need something else.)

Kathleen


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

We've had tent campers in a field they own (very visable from the state road the land borders) with a Port-o-potty and 3 tents since June 1. They're now pacling up to leave till next summer. There's 3 different very nice camper trailers (hooked up to elec. and septic, don't know about their water situation) and a big storage shed to the side of their prop. right down the road. Been here longer than we have, 8 yrs. now. These folks are here year round. Since all are perfectly visible, I'm assuming there's no rules here. I would NEVER have thought to even ask if I could camp on my own land! I personally still find it amazing, and NOT in a good way, that a person has to have a hunting license to hunt ON THEIR OWN LAND! In an area so overrun with deer, turkey, raccoons, etc., etc., that NOT thinning them out would cause much hardship and starvation for all. Anyway, we don't hunt, but if a deer or two is eating my gardens, well....I will find freezer room somewhere! And fishing in our own pond without a license? HA!!!!


----------



## norcalfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

In California you are only allowed to camp for ten days on your own land without pulling permits for well and septic or have a foundation laid. The county would be able to answer your question.


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

Marianne said:


> ...but if a deer or two is eating my gardens, well...


Heh. Shoot, skin, serve.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

> The thread isn't really about camping on your own land, but about camping on your land for an extended period of time, in essence living there.


 Yea, who actually seriously is even considering living on their own land anyway.

If you have rules about camping on your own land...maybe its time to sell and move.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I've often wondered why people pay 20-30 year mortgages on property they never really own?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

I see three basic options. The first is if there is no zoning. Camp as long as you like. Simple solution.

The next two are if you have zoning. Follow the rules, or don't follow the rules.

An example of long term camping in Iowa county Wisconson is: the property has to have an outhouse (vault style probably) or septic system, and water can't be permanantly connected to the camper/building unless you have a septic system. You have to move the camper every 30 days. You don't have to live in the camper, but it has to be livable. (nudge, nudge, wink wink... did I mention insulating the shed?) You can know the rules, and try to live within them, and keep the officials happy. ( or at least not mad at you)

For the "just ignore the rules" solution, you have to decide if its worth it. Are you in an area with like minded individuals that will not complain or in an area with neighbors that really want to create association to limit what you can do? If you plan on longterm camping, are you going to have a mail box? Its a big tip-off for anyone driving by. You mentioned building a house. Are you willing to annoy the zoning/permiting people? Some say its always a bad idea to annoy the people you need to inspect your project. What are the fines involved? If you're going to put in a septic system, its probably going to need a permit. That means an inspector coming onto your property. Will he find a problem and tell you that you can't keep living there?

I think most of us have heard stories of people that built houses/sheds/camps without permits, and once they were discovered had to be torn down due to a lack of permitting. Not often, but are you willing to chance it? How many of the people telling you "just go for it" are going to help pay fines, or offer you a place to live if the inspector gets annoyed and decides to drive by your place every day/week/month just to check if you're camping there? I'm not saying its going to happen, but it is a possibility.

Only you can decide what risk you're willing to take.

Michael


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

My goodness!! 

This just blows my mind. Never in my wildest dreams would I have thought it would be illegal to camp on your own property. That probably shows just how old I am.

It would be interesting to know if these rules have been made by state or local entities or if it is deed restrictions made at time of sale?

We have looked at some, up to 40 acre, tracts here in Texas, and there would be all manner of restrictions placed by the seller. There were restrictions against having any animals over 90 pounds, no pigs or chickens, growing anything to sell, operating any kind of business, any kind of sales, no visitors or family members for more than 30 days - and many more.

Strangely enough, mobile homes were permitted, if underpinned. 

In essence, you had a 40 acre lawn (which had to be maintained a certain way, as well.)

This was in Central Texas, outside a small town whose major industry was welfare. It was ridiculous.

After reading the restrictions, my husband told the realtor he must have misunderstood - we were interested in purchasing the land, not renting it.

We ran into that a few times, and I was wondering exactly why anyone would want to limit the use of land. I can see if you are building some high dollar development, but this was just land - nothing more.


----------



## WAB (Nov 4, 2004)

jbos333 said:


> Hi. I am having trouble finding an answer on this. I was wondering if anyone knows for sure what period of time would be considered "camping" and would be legal on my own land? I searched but could not find a definite answer. And I tried specifically searching for New York State laws but came up with nothing.
> 
> I am going to be building a small home eventually, pay as I go, and wanted to see about staying in my travel trailer hooked up to well and septic after those are in.
> 
> Well, thanks to anyone who can point me in the right direction!




Why would you even ask? The land belongs to you. I would never ask anybody that kinda thing. Must be communism!



WAB


----------



## jbos333 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, I do need (and intend to get) a septic permit. And I wouldn't dream of trying to build a dwelling without a building permit! All I want to do is find out what is LEGAL camping-wise just in case someone decides to complain, so I know I'm in the right. Really, noone would even know I was there except for being able to see me drive in the 1/2 mile or so from the main road to my driveway. I have to go past about 12 or so cottages, many of which have full time residents. Once I pull in to my place, the camper and my pole barn are about 400 ft from the road, not visible to any neighbors EXCEPT if they are on my land! And I do have a locked cable across my drive when I'm away. No mailbox.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

I am shocked all this comment about YOUR land. Its yours! You can camp on your land. I think the problem is when you LIVE on your land. Living requires more support, like water, power,septic/sewer etc. I am sad if we live in a country where we can't camp on our own land. I also wish I could camp for several weeks at a time (lucky you). I have 50 acres in North east utah. I do not need a permit for anything under 200 square feet or movable. I spend as much time as possible camping here. I am in the process of building a small shed that I can camp in. This would become a problem if I lived here or put it on a foundation.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

My state and county don't care if I camp on my land indefinitely..

What they do care about is where my fecal waste ends up, and that it isn't getting into runoff or aquifers or leaving my property in a way that messes with others...

Reasonable position in my view.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

jbos333 said:


> Yes, I do need (and intend to get) a septic permit.


 A septic is for sewage handling. Sewage is human waste mixed with toxic waste (such as cleaning products used to scrub indoor plumbing). Sewage handling systems do need to be properly designed, installed and permitted. 

An alternative is to put up an outhouse and then be a little fastidious about not dropping toxic chemicals into it. Outhouses are for nightsoil only rather than sewage.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't read all the replies, sorry. We lived in NY and had property in one location and a house in another. On our land we had an RV and planned on living in it while we were building on the land, we were going to sell the house. The neighbor told us some some official saw the RV on our land and stopped to ask him if we were camping there and if we owned the land. He said we owned it, but weren't living or camping there. We were told we could not camp on our own land. Ridiculous! So I'd say if you are in NY, park where they can't see you from the road.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Sparticle said:


> So I'd say if you are in NY, park where they can't see you from the road.


I expect camping is a commercial term and would be illegal on property zoned residential or agricultural. Learn to stay away from terms that are defined by statute. 

"I am not camping there. I am living there."


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Texas doesn't care - yet.

Truly, though, this is mind boggling. I guess I just think one should be able to live, camp, etc., for as long as you wish on your own property.

Yes, some places have deed restrictions, while I don't like or agree with them, I understand they have them. I just don't understand any government saying you can't live on your land, in a camper or tent.

We have lived a year at a time in our camper on some land we own in NE Texas - and may decide to live in the camper when we really decide to retire and downsize. I would hate to think that wasn't possible.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here, it is only permissible to stay in an RV if you have the proper permits. It is allowed while building a home, then it is required the RV be unhooked. If acreage isn't large enough for more than one home, than it isn't legal to have a travel trailer being lived in while there is also a home on the same property. There are more restrictions on length of stays of temporary situations, however I just happen to be in a conservative community. 

There are bumper stickers that read, "What happens in Seabeck, stays in Seabeck." In reality, this is true. There are many who live near us, who are violating all codes (the ones I think are nonsense). One family has an old motorhome parked in their driveway, which has been lived in by a single guy for four years. He isn't causing any problems and is a quiet guy. So, I could care less. Another family just built a carport next to their home, for the family living in the RV just parked in it. This will be a long term situation, but again, no problem for me. Another guy is building a garage without a permit, who cares. A cool older guy up the road built his daughter a two-story "craft" cabin exceeding the code for outbuildings, further outfitting it like a little house. He did a great job, no problem with that, either. One of our closest neighbors just logged his whole property without a permit (many 2nd growth towering Cedar/Fir). We have a boundary of trees insuring our privacy, so we didn't mind the extra sunlight out front. My 22 yr old DD just moved back from NY for a music career opportunity. While they are recording, there is no income, so she took a waitress job at the local waterfront cafe. That is only five minutes from our place. I asked her if she would like the guest room OR our travel trailer. She opted for the travel trailer, now living in it, cord ran to it for electricity, small efficient space heater to use, but the bathroom isn't being used at all. It is parked near our shop, which has a bathroom, and otherwise, she spends more time in our home than in there (mainly evenings/sleeping). The reason she chose it? It gave her a space where she could write her lyrics, play her guitar, sing to her hearts content without interruption. Now, back to the trailer- I guess we need to put a star on the door... That was a tongue in cheek, came from a conversation with DD. However, I will be doing that  Oh, yes, no one has said a single word about her living in our travel trailer and a number of neighbors know about it.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I like loriechristie's comments. Usually, that's how it happens in every community--there will be selective enforcement and laws will be on the books just in case someone needs to enforce them, or in case someone complains. I, too, am waiting for the leaves to fall, so I can see if there is still that camper parked off the beaten path just up the road from me, and when I drive by in the dark in town, I will be looking for the lights on in the old, no longer used business building--where I know the original owner has converted it into his living room(and, frankly, it's their business, I don't really care).....The OP will not know this for a few years of actually living in that community. The OP has stated the intent:

"Yes, I do need (and intend to get) a septic permit. And I wouldn't dream of trying to build a dwelling without a building permit! All I want to do is find out what is LEGAL camping-wise just in case someone decides to complain, so I know I'm in the right. Really, noone would even know I was there except for being able to see me drive in the 1/2 mile or so from the main road to my driveway. I have to go past about 12 or so cottages, many of which have full time residents. Once I pull in to my place, the camper and my pole barn are about 400 ft from the road, not visible to any neighbors EXCEPT if they are on my land! And I do have a locked cable across my drive when I'm away. No mailbox."

From what I have read in the NY Municipal Laws thingey, online, is that the topic is buried and quite subject to interpretation. I didn't find any regulation that just came out and said, "You can't camp on your own land."(Even though there may be one in the OP's gov. unit...) Many of the building codes say you can have a trailer or storage unit on site, but for storage and office use--and not for sleeping(dwelling) That will possibly apply after OP gets the permits.

Since the OP will be going through the permit process, if it isn't online, then he/she should ask for a complete copy of all the ordinances of the gov. unit, and then start looking. There may be other laws and ordinaces that would come into play in the future--such as animals(roosters and pigs? Or open burning, or firearm discharge?)) Maybe even asking a lawyer for some interpretation.

If the community where the OP intends to move is zoned( and nowadays there are very few that are not), then many of the zoning laws and rules of a gov. unit will have places that can lead to an enforcement action; definition of "dwelling" and "dwelling unit" by zoned area, with minimum square footage or utilities hookup and setback requirements(or simply establishing a "dwelling" before getting a permit), or definition of "nonconformance use", which would mean dwelling in an area not so zoned for it. AND, a clause found in some codes, "whatever may be _deemed _hazardous, threat to health and safety, unsanitary, fire hazard, etc, etc. which the zoning enforcement officer may discover." 

Many times, it's what is NOT said or written that can cause grief--best to find out and then make a plan of action before it comes. And much of it will depend on the interaction of the OP and the people of the community--the neighbors and the government officials. It looks to me that the OP is doing the necessary legwork and homework to make the dream come true. I hope he/she can make it doable. 

geo


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thought of a guy I know who did this, locally:

He built a two-story outbuilding, much like a very nice garden cabin, but small, less than 200 sq feet for the footprint, also put it on concrete blocks (loophole there). He is a contractor, so built it to code. He lived in it for four years, built his home a few years ago to sell, continued to live in the outbuilding with no problems. Since his home didn't sell, he is now living in it (3,000 sq foot 2-story "Built Green" home), and is renting out this outbuilding. There is a kitchenette, living room, bathroom, and stairs lead up to the bedroom. Even though he doesn't qualify for a MIL, the County has been out and signed off on it. Interesting... The key was the foundation---could be easily moved.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Out of sight, out of mind. Tall fences, shrubs, hedges, trees, ridges, etc. 
If you have neighbors, tell them you're staying there now and then to hunt, and then keep some "hunting" gear around.
If you plan to make it permanent, you'll probably need some permits, and septic.
Neighbors will either support you, or not. If they don't, you're pooched, unless you are only staying "from time to time"
I am speaking from actual experience.


----------



## garyinmississip (Aug 23, 2010)

lorichristie said:


> Even though he doesn't qualify for a MIL...


You don't have to "qualify" for a Mother-In-Law, just get married and you'll have one.:lookout:


----------



## garyinmississip (Aug 23, 2010)

All the OP has to do is build a little overpass, stick a couple of cardboard boxes under it and tell the city that's where he's living. They do that all the time in the city. (His camper is just for when he goes on the road.)


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

garyinmississip said:


> You don't have to "qualify" for a Mother-In-Law, just get married and you'll have one.:lookout:


He'd like to, but his MOB didn't work out:ashamed: 

MIL is a secondary smaller residence, which can be applied for via the Building Dept, but you have to qualify with enough acreage/zoned for it.

If the OP just get his septic/power/water in, why not move the trailer there, and begin construction on the house. That is permitted in most places, but he should check it out just to see if it is legal.

Hmmm, being a homeless poser, interesting idea:banana02:


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

You can't "camp" here either, think it is two weeks but I am not sure, I'd have to look into it again. It also never occurred to me that someone couldn't live on their own land but it is a big no-no here. You also have to have a minimum square foot house and things like every room has to have it's own heat source and of course standard septic. I remember reading about "build as you go" and living in it at the same time, that would never happen here, you have to have a final before you even move one box in. 

Personally, I would do what someone else suggested and just give a call to find out the regulations for your area, then at least you can find out what zoning rules you are breaking, even if you don't follow them.


----------

